# [OT] OOo y sangre fresca (LOL)

## the incredible hurd

Estaba acostumbrado a leer la recomendación, vaya y tómese un té cuando se desempaquetaba OpenOffice.org

Pero esto

 *Quote:*   

> Unpacking OO.o build tree - [ go and have some True Blood ]

 

ha hecho que me tronchara de risa   :Twisted Evil: 

Por mucho que yo sea un licántropo y lleve a una bestia verde en mi interior   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Juaz, había un hilo en este foro que hablaba de este tipo de cosas y easter eggs, no lo encuentro ya mismo...

Salud!

----------

## Txema

True Blood, escrito de esa forma (con mayúsculas) es el título de una serie. O bien le gusta a los desarrolladores o les han pagado para que le hagan publicidad  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Si, esta:

TRUE BLOOD (SANGRE FRESCA)

Ahora voy yo y le hago publicidad a un canal, pero la serie está muy bien y lo que quieren decir los desarrolladores es que compilar OpenOffice.org es cosa de vampiros... Porque para los humanos sería mejor tomar zumo V mientras se compila   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Mejor usar el OpenOffice.org binario ya que tardaria mucho jeje, es el unico precompilado que tengo en mi gentoo, el resto se compilo y emergio desde mi pc  :Laughing: 

pero el que tenga mas agallas para emerger el source del openoffice y que tarde por lo menos 10 horas que lo haga  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## paynalton

Jejjeje, me recordaron estas tiras, muy buenas

http://www.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol-163.png

http://www.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol-138.png

http://www.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol-194.png

Y pues yo, con un AMD de 4 nucleos, en estos días de frio busco siempre algo pesado para compilar jjejejjeje

----------

## luispa

 *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   

> Mejor usar el OpenOffice.org binario ya que tardaria mucho jeje, es el unico precompilado que tengo en mi gentoo, el resto se compilo y emergio desde mi pc 
> 
> pero el que tenga mas agallas para emerger el source del openoffice y que tarde por lo menos 10 horas que lo haga 
> 
> Saludos!!!

 

Depende del HW, mira esto (Core i7): 

```
 # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

 :

     Thu Oct 29 18:40:04 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

       merge time: 46 minutes and 40 seconds.

```

Luis

----------

## luispa

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Jejjeje, me recordaron estas tiras, muy buenas
> 
> 

 

No las había visto, muy buenas  :Smile: 

Luis

----------

## pelelademadera

 *luispa wrote:*   

>  *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   Mejor usar el OpenOffice.org binario ya que tardaria mucho jeje, es el unico precompilado que tengo en mi gentoo, el resto se compilo y emergio desde mi pc 
> 
> pero el que tenga mas agallas para emerger el source del openoffice y que tarde por lo menos 10 horas que lo haga 
> 
> Saludos!!! 
> ...

 

imposible que tarde tan poco.... no lo puedo creer.... 

tengo un E7400@4200 y tarda bocha, 2 hs seguro

----------

## JotaCE

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *luispa wrote:*    *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   Mejor usar el OpenOffice.org binario ya que tardaria mucho jeje, es el unico precompilado que tengo en mi gentoo, el resto se compilo y emergio desde mi pc 
> 
> pero el que tenga mas agallas para emerger el source del openoffice y que tarde por lo menos 10 horas que lo haga 
> 
> Saludos!!! 
> ...

 

Pero es un I7 vamos a saber cuanta ram tiene mi tio en esa maquinota, mi corriente p4 a 3.0 con 1 miserable GB de RAM se tarda 3 horas y algo mas.

----------

